# Halloween Costumes



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sooo...I am pretty against dressing up a dog of any size BUT I'm thinking I'm gonna get Cosmo a Halloween costume this year, or perhaps make one myself. 

So please dig out the photos and ideas from years past and post here. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im deciding between Joey being either a traditional Pumpkin, Vampire, Wizard, Zombiedawg, or a poodle! I really have no idea though.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

A few years ago Duke was Darth Vader. Bailey was supposed to be Princess Leia, but she was insisent on shredding the costume.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the only type of costume we'll be able to pull off this year is a harness type... like one of those "riders" ... 

They rip them off each other otherwise.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Target had a little doggy t shirt that just had a pumpkin on it. I think we're gonna give that a try if they have it in his size. =)


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I want a halloween themed collar for Ranger...I've seen so many cute ones on the websites! Otherwise he'll be going as his usual "golden retriever dyed black" costume.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif is going to be a graveyard and I was thinking of trying out the sheet/ghost/Max thing but I'm not sure if that's going to work...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of my favs


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

A dog a graveyard? *puzzled*

OMG, I love the green dragon/lizzard costume!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> A dog a graveyard? *puzzled*
> 
> OMG, I love the green dragon/lizzard costume!


make sure you notice the smile under that dragon head !!:


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree that dragon costume is great !!!!
Did you make that yourself?

The Darth Vader costume is great too.
Along this line,lats year I was going to make Charlie and AT-AT but never got a chance to make it. I am truly inspired.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

OMG the dragon and is it rapunzel (sp) so so cute


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, I love the flying monkey and Dorothy costumes! Especially with Toto in the basket! I really love the golden smile peeking out of the dragon face, too! 

Ranger wishes his owner was more creative! Maybe I should use masking tape and make him a zebra or a skeleton.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We figured it out. We're going simple.

I'm making bandannas. Mojo's will say "Missy" on it and Missy's will say "Mojo" ...

Those other costumes were SO CUTE THOUGH. How did you get them to keep them on!?


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

my wife loves to dress the dogs up for halloween.... one year brewster went as a mobster and hanna was a flapper girl. not the best quality pics, but you get the point:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG!!! They are SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> A dog a graveyard? *puzzled*
> 
> OMG, I love the green dragon/lizzard costume!


 
I too love Claire's friends costumes - she is a master!!


As for Dog/graveyard thing. Leif is going to be a graveyard -putting a mini one on a dark jogging suit with lights/stars and music and the whole bit. For Max, I meant putting a sheet in him so he looks like a ghost but I don't think he's begin to keep something like that on!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

momtoMax said:


> I too love Claire's friends costumes - she is a master!!
> 
> 
> As for Dog/graveyard thing. Leif is going to be a graveyard -putting a mini one on a dark jogging suit with lights/stars and music and the whole bit.


Impressive!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love all the costumes, the flapper girl is adorable. 

I think Flora would make a very pretty flower (a yellow daisy) but I daresay she would consider the flower around her neck to be very similar to a cone of shame, so I doubt we'll do it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, now I want to dress Ranger up as something more exciting. Maybe if I start now, I can clicker train him into not destroying his costume. He wore a bell collar for Christmas and spend an hour trying to get it off his neck then when he couldn't, walked around and tried to take it off of the other dogs! Then for New Years, I put a tiara on his head and he didn't like it at all...I could barely snap a pic!

I think Ranger wants to be a pirate. Or a jack o' lantern.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We're thinking of making Cosmo a turtle. His favourite toy is a turtle name Murtle so we're thinking that would be fitting. Now to find or make a turtle costume...any ideas?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Old Navy has costumes and I wanted to get the shark costume for Finn b/c we call him sharkfinn sometimes. I just don't feel like spending the money.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Claires friend- Love Love Love the pics!! Sooo cute! I bought a pumkin costume at Wal Mart for Dakota, and he hated it..He would barely even walk...Made me so sad. Jealous that you get to dress your pups up!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wait, are you guys buying kids costumes for your dogs or are you buying doggie costumes for them (those that bought them)? Heck, if I can BUY one then Ranger's getting dressed up for sure! Then I'll flood the forum with pics of a sad-faced Ranger and a laughing me!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I want a halloween themed collar for Ranger...I've seen so many cute ones on the websites! Otherwise he'll be going as his usual "golden retriever dyed black" costume.


 
Hmmm.... maybe Charlie could go as a flat-coated retriever dyed golden!  His coat IS flat, you know! hehehe I really want Charlie to be a pumpkin, but I doubt he'll wear anything on his head. We all know what happened when I tried to put a birthday hat on him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Our gang has just never had a problem with dressing up. I try really hard to make sure what ever they are wearing is comfortable. JOY only had that dragon costume on for the picture. But a lot of times they run around for hours in their costumes. We do have problems with the other dogs tearing off costumes of each other if they start playing rough. You can see in that group pic, we aren't even holding them. After that picture was taken, JOY went running off with her wings flapping and then Willie (the Hound Dog King) chased her with his cape flying behind him. That would have been a great picture.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ranger's Mom 
They have dog costumes at Target and Old Navy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have dog costumes from the last 28 years. I am HAPPY to share. PM me if anyone is interested !!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

So I learned the hard way -- if you have a dog prone to chase it's tail, putting a costume with an even longer tail on him, is not a good idea:








(He was a purple monkey -- costume bought on clearance halloween day at Target.)

There are some great costumes in this thread!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Wait, are you guys buying kids costumes for your dogs or are you buying doggie costumes for them (those that bought them)? Heck, if I can BUY one then Ranger's getting dressed up for sure! Then I'll flood the forum with pics of a sad-faced Ranger and a laughing me!


 
*I have bought DOG cotumes but alot of the time I've used kid costumes. Depending on the costume itself they work very well,(might have to cut a hole for the tail and such). I wish I had pics of my dogs through the years to show on the computer but I only have regular pictures and don't have a scanner. Casey was a Bumble bee and Scooby Doo both were store bought kid costumes.*


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well ive narrowed it down to two options, well 3,, ones a last resort one. Either a cop or a 'bad dog' and if those are sold out or whatever, then he'll be a pumpkin!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro & Nash's costumes last year....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Too Funny!!! How long did he keep the full head mask on?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so excited about Halloween because I know that I'm going to see some great golden dress up pics!!!!!! Love the ones I'm seeing here already.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

2golddogs said:


> Too Funny!!! How long did he keep the full head mask on?


He didnt for more than a minute......I shoulda had his cape on him too....but he wasnt very cooperative that nite, but that's okay, still love him....:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Claire's Friend - your pictures and costumes are outstanding!! Absolutely love the group shot.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I love dressing my dogs up for Halloween! And all the kids always get a kick out of it. This year, Chester is dressing as Officer Chester. I was in shock though because I bought him a large and have to go exchange it for an extra large - I can't believe he's that big.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Bringing this post back because I bought this costume for Gracie on Friday at Target for $10. I couldn't help myself! Attempt #1 of putting it on her did not work out very well! I will try again later and next year if she won't put up with it this year.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I did the Halloween thing for my dogs once because we were going to an event (dock jumping) that had a costume class where the winners got featured in a calendar for a local radio station. Belle was a biker babe, sine the event was at a Harley dealership, Maxine OF COURSE was a Queen. 

I have wanted to since, but just not had the time or money at the right time. 

Here is my calendar girl! She came in third. :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

DianaM said:


> Bringing this post back because I bought this costume for Gracie on Friday at Target for $10. I couldn't help myself! Attempt #1 of putting it on her did not work out very well! I will try again later and next year if she won't put up with it this year.


Luckily you still have lots of time to get her used to wearing it!

Molson will now wear his costume for about 10 minutes without ripping it off. Anytime we put it on, we feed him treats like rapid fire (the little zuke's ones). After about a minute, we do some sit/stays, practice ringing the doorbell, etc. all the while giving him more and more treats (cheese, apples, carrots, etc.). The trick is to make them realize that having the costume ON means lots of treats!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

DianaM said:


> Bringing this post back because I bought this costume for Gracie on Friday at Target for $10. I couldn't help myself! Attempt #1 of putting it on her did not work out very well! I will try again later and next year if she won't put up with it this year.


 OMIGOD - Kirby would go NUTS if she saw Gracie dressed as a squirrel...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Due to Rusty's past exploits I'm leaning towards this for him:


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I want a halloween themed collar for Ranger...I've seen so many cute ones on the websites! Otherwise he'll be going as his usual "golden retriever dyed black" costume.


HaHaHaHaHaHa!!!! That's Funny!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Dear Lucy... Sorry to put you through the dressing up thing, but just trying to make some happy memories in these sad times... Just humour your Mummy today :--heart:

Do I look sexy, Mummy?









I am enjoying this Mummy, really!









Sheesh!! The things a girls gotta do round here to get a sweetie.!!


----------

